# The Practical Works of the late Reverend Alexander Moncrieff Vol. II



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 5, 2015)

I will ever be thankful for the good folks at Internet Archive for making treasures like this available. Until earlier this week I had no idea there were even writings by Alexander Moncrieff, let alone a set of them. Rev. Moncrieff was a part of the First Secession, which included the Erskine brothers and others and helped found the Associate Church. 

In this second volume the editors have placed in the late authors work a set of sermons warning England, Ireland, and Scotland against their apostasy from, not just the Solemn League and Covenant and other Social Covenants, but also from the very Word of God. An excerpt:



> "As we are called upon to be humbled, for the violation of our covenant-engagements, so it is our duty to return to our allegiance to the Lord, in taking hold of God's covenant of promise by faith; and, in the faith of God's promised grace, to devote ourselves and these lands to the Lord in a covenanted duty. (Psalm 76:11)." -- Alexander Moncrieff, "Practical Works, Vol. II", pg. 68
> 
> "Seeing in the fourth commandment, the Lord hath said, 'Six days shalt thou labor, and do all thy work,' it must be unwarrantable for men to impose a yoke of holidays, of their own invention, upon the consciences of men. The Lord Jesus Christ is the alone lawgiver and King in his church; and his office-bearers are to teach the people to observe all things whatsoever he hath commanded; and not what men take upon themselves, upon their own head, to command. (Matt 28:20)." -- Alexander Moncrieff, "Practical Works, Vol. II", pg. 85




The second part deals with positive presentation of the Divinity of Jesus Christ against the Socinianism of John Simpson, who had been part of a discipline case before the General Assembly of the Church of Scotland and was one of the impetuses for the creation of the Associate Synod. Moncrieff ably defends the Biblical Trinity and shows Simpson to be heterodox and teaching heresy without question. 




> "The divinity of our savior is inculcated in such a variety of methods, with that frequency and solemnity, throughout the whole Bible, that he who runs may read it. It is very legible in the books of Moses, more clearly revealed in the Psalms, and shines with a most convincing evidence in the writings of the Prophets." -- Alexander Moncrieff, "Practical Works, Vol. II", pg. 164



The third part is likewise a review of a Mr. Campbell who had written concerning the place of self-love in moral philosophy. 



> "A pretense to make self-love, self-interest, and self-pleasure, the first spring and principle act of Moral Virtue is condemned by the Holy Scriptures, which set our obedience to God upon a quite other foundation." -- Alexander Moncrieff, "Practical Works, Vol. II", pg. 268



There is an appendix with two sermons by Rev. Moncrieff's son William which are worthy of reading.

Highly Recommend and can be found here on Internet Archive.


----------

